# Stompin' Tom dies at 77



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Canadian country-folk legend Stompin' Tom Connors, whose toe-tapping musical spirit and fierce patriotism established him as one of Canada's strongest cultural icons, has died. He was 77.

Connors passed away Wednesday from what a spokesman described as ``natural causes.''

Brian Edwards said the musician, rarely seen without his signature black cowboy hat and stomping cowboy boots, knew his health was declining and had penned a message for his fans a few days before his death.

In the message posted on his website, Connors says Canada kept him ``inspired with it's beauty, character, and spirit, driving me to keep marching on and devoted to sing about its people and places that make Canada the greatest country in the world.''

Connors is survived by his wife Lena, two sons, two daughters and several grandchildren.

Dubbed Stompin' Tom for his propensity to pound the floor with his left foot during performances, Connors garnered a devoted following through straight-ahead country-folk tunes that drew inspiration from his extensive travels and focused on the everyman. (CP)




And just to give it a money slant:


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

RIP Tom. I saw him years ago at a bar in my small town before he became famous. Always enjoyed his performances.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I've always been a fan of Stompin' Tom. He was a true Canadian cultural icon, and never went to the "dark side" in the US to seek fame and fortune, like so many others
that started their career in Canada.
Besides the "good ole hockey game" song..one of his more known songs was the intro to CBC Marketplace show about 40 years ago for it's first season.
Funny how those lyrics of yesteryear still hold true today. RIP Stompin' Tom. 



> The consumer, they call us, we're the people that buy
> While everyone else is out to sell, some kind of merchandise
> We run to the boss and tell him, we need a bit more gold
> Some tax deductions later, and we still wind up in the hole.
> ...


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

A Canadian legend.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

R.I.P. Tom Connors - you'll be sadly missed by your fans. Hard to believe his passing was due to natural causes at age 77 (youngish)?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> R.I.P. Tom Connors - you'll be sadly missed by your fans. Hard to believe his passing was due to natural causes at age 77 (youngish)?


yes, it definitely got me thinking about the time left. They say that the mean average age for a male is or was 74.5 to about 75.6 and for a female 81. 
This is providing the person is in excellent health with no life shortening or threatning diseases.

Gord Lightfoot is getting up there too. I saw a CTV interview with him at his home, and he looks like he's in his early 80s. His voice has definitely gotten
thin..but people still go to see him for whatever limited appearances he still does these days.
It will be another sad day someday for Canada. :sorrow:


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

carverman said:


> Gord Lightfoot is getting up there too. I saw a CTV interview with him at his home, and he looks like he's in his early 80s.


His health has definitely not been good:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gordon_Lightfoot#Illness_and_return_to_performing



> By January 2002 Lightfoot had written 30 new songs for his next studio album. He recorded guitar and vocal demos of some of these new songs. In September, before the second concert of a two-night stand in Orillia, Lightfoot suffered severe stomach pain and was airlifted to McMaster Medical Centre in Hamilton, Ontario. He underwent surgery for a ruptured abdominal aortic aneurysm, and he remained in serious condition in the Intensive Care Unit (ICU). Lightfoot endured a six-week coma and a tracheotomy, and he underwent four surgical operations.[27] All of his remaining 2002 concert dates were canceled. More than three months after being taken to the McMaster Medical Center, Lightfoot was released in December to continue his recovery at home.
> 
> In 2003 Lightfoot underwent follow-up surgery to continue the treatment of his abdominal condition. ..........//...............On September 14, 2006, while in the middle of a performance, Lightfoot suffered a minor stroke that eventually left him without the use of the middle and ring fingers on his right hand.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

For the newfies and newfie wannabees ... Moon Man ... just excellent ... http://www.nfb.ca/film/moon_man/?ec...tm_medium=email&utm_source=NFB-All_Recipients


----------

